# Parvo outbreak - Essex Area



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Following on from a pup coming down with Parvo after attending an agility two further dogs have since died from Parvo. This is in Jaywick near Clacton.

Please pass on if you know anyone in the area. Thanks.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeez, we were in Clacton a couple of weeks ago! What a spot of luck Max was at the groomers and not with us. 

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sarah if you haven't already it would be worth posting this on the CCGB forum aswell. Thanks.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I did that this morning. Thanks


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

We also have had a few cases in the last couple of weeks which have been confirmed parvo- all in vaccinated dogs, 3 of which have died . Having spoken to a few other practices this week, it seems it is quite widespread across the country- again in vaccinated dogs.
When treating parvo, time really is key. If your dog has vomiting and diarrhoea, you should call your vet for their advice as they will know if there are 24hr bugs around in your area and also if they have seen parvo recently. 
If in doubt, your dog is lethargic, or is vomiting and passing diarrhoea with dark blood in it, be safe and get them checked.

Further info :http://www.future-of-vaccination.co.uk/canine-parvovirus-disease.asp


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Its very alarming that vaccinated dogs are falling ill with this awful illness. Thanks for info Sarah and Katie!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I agree Karen, I am surprised and concerned.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on symptons. Always worth being fore armed.


----------

